# Memorable Photography?



## kinghoverman (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey everyone! Have you ever had a picture that was exceptionally memorable and you wanted a way to keep it, even enlarge it?
With FlipMonkeyFoto, you can create completely custom posters, books, calendars, and more! 

The prices with using the promo code (315RBH), are competitively cheaper than Walmart and other photography printing companies that exist today.

Check out this website and please give me an email or a phone call if you have any questions.

-Riley Hoverman
803-981-2868
Riley.Hoverman@gmail.com


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2010)

SPAM > SPAM® Products

I thought of the above web site when I read your post. May God bless you.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought of this one 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE[/ame]


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(food)

As opposed to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(electronic)


----------



## gsgary (Aug 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(food)
> 
> As opposed to:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(electronic)




Same thing both crap


----------

